# Para ello



## Eva Maria

I möchte wissen, ob ich habe "para ello" gut übersetzt?

Contexto:

- Se procederá a su reenvío. Para ello, deben ponerse en contacto con la central.

Mis intentos (4):

- Um dies zu tun,....

- Um das zu tun,...

- Für dies zu tun,...

- Für das zu tun,...

Was glaubst du?

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> I möchte wissen, ob ich habe "para ello" gut übersetzt?
> 
> Contexto:
> 
> - Se procederá a su reenvío. Para ello, deben ponerse en contacto con la central.
> 
> Mis intentos (4):
> 
> - Um dies zu tun,....
> 
> - Um das zu tun,...
> 
> - Für dies zu tun,...
> 
> - Für das zu tun,...
> 
> Was glaubst du?
> 
> EM


Otra vez simplemente: dazu


----------



## muycuriosa

Aurin said:


> Otra vez simplemente: dazu


 
Hola Eva María:

   La proposición que pone Aurin al final me parece la mejor: simplemente 'dazu ...'.

Saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Otra vez simplemente: dazu


 

Aurin, 

¡Tenía que haberlo sospechado! "Dazu", dann.

Danke,

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

muycuriosa said:


> Hola Eva María:
> 
> La proposición que pone Aurin al final me parece la mejor: simplemente 'dazu ...'.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hallo, curiosa!

Ja, me decido por "dazu".

Danke,

EM


----------



## Aurin

En caso de que te interese: también existe "dafür" que se usa para "para + substantivo":
para el desayuno - für das Frühstück - dafür
para desayunar - um zu frühstücken - dazu
Estas construcciones con da(r)+preposición sólo se emplean para cosas. Para personas hay que usar la preposición+pronombre: für ihn/sie/es


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> En caso de que te interese: también existe "dafür" que se usa para "para + substantivo":
> para el desayuno - für das Frühstück - dafür
> para desayunar - um zu frühstücken - dazu
> Estas construcciones con da(r)+preposición sólo se emplean para cosas. Para personas hay que usar la preposición+pronombre: für ihn/sie/es


 
Aurin,

Gracias por la Grammatik Lektion!!!!

Por eso no me aclaraba entre "um zu" y "für"!

Danke schön!

EM


----------

